# Alarm Going Off



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

I came home tonight and could hear an alarm going off inside the camper from my driveway. I opened the door and turned on the light to investigate. The light didn't come on because the battery is about dead and the alarm stopped when I flipped the switch. I unplugged the shore power the other night and forgot to unhook the battery. Is the dead battery related to the alarm going off? Is it the carbon monoxide detector? The propane was turned off at the time. Do I have a problem?

Thanks


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

2lman said:


> I came home tonight and could hear an alarm going off inside the camper from my driveway. I opened the door and turned on the light to investigate. The light didn't come on because the battery is about dead and the alarm stopped when I flipped the switch. I unplugged the shore power the other night and forgot to unhook the battery. Is the dead battery related to the alarm going off? Is it the carbon monoxide detector? The propane was turned off at the time. Do I have a problem?
> 
> Thanks


 The propane alarm will drain the battery in about 2 weeks then it will go off with the low voltage. I think that is what you were hearing. Just charge it up before you disconect the battery.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

My co2 alarm was going off one day after towing. so i got the manual out and found out that the blinking light in the front of the unit will give a code. Sorry I don't remember if It blinked or change colors. In my case it needed to be reset. This was done by holding in the test button.

kevin


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OutbackPM said:


> I came home tonight and could hear an alarm going off inside the camper from my driveway. I opened the door and turned on the light to investigate. The light didn't come on because the battery is about dead and the alarm stopped when I flipped the switch. I unplugged the shore power the other night and forgot to unhook the battery. Is the dead battery related to the alarm going off? Is it the carbon monoxide detector? The propane was turned off at the time. Do I have a problem?
> 
> Thanks


 The propane alarm will drain the battery in about 2 weeks then it will go off with the low voltage. I think that is what you were hearing. Just charge it up before you disconect the battery.
[/quote]

X2. Nearly dead battery is the giveaway. That's my suspicion. But the other alarms will sound if their internal batteries are low, too. 
A good charge will probably cure this problem. If it doesn't, then either the CO detector or the smoke/fire alarm have low batteries.

Soon after getting the Outback, I installed a battery disconnect switch in order to avoid this situation. With the battery disconnected, the propane leak detector cannot sound. And my battery will stay strong for weeks.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

x 3 ...

Low battery = alrm will sound...

Charge the battery .... purchase a cutoff switch for the battery....


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> x 3 ...
> 
> Low battery = alrm will sound...
> 
> Charge the battery .... purchase a cutoff switch for the battery....


You might double check your basement...our OR came with a battery disconnect switch in the basement. I leave it off when the trailer is in storage.

Now, here's a funny one. We were staying overnight on the lake last summer and since it was cool, decided to leave the generator off (didn't need A/C). About 4 AM the low battery alarm starts going off on our CO2 detector. No problem, I think, then I go to start the genny and the impeller ate itself. To add insult to injury, there is no way to cancel or disable the alarm. So, for the next several hours (until we got on shore power), I had to listen to that stinkin' alarm (so did the folks we were tied up with).

Why do these things always happen at 4 AM?

See you in Fredericksburg!!!


----------

